

A good day's work (you’re never going to be done) - pathdependent
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3180-a-good-days-work

======
ericclemmons
I'm guilty of dangling a project's completion as a milestone for relaxation
and newer, engaging tasks, just to realize that the work is never done and
something urgent always, always comes up.

So, I've taken a step back, much like the article suggests, and strive to not
only feel productive each day, but _happy_.

That's been the biggest difference. That usually means I wrap up the day with
merging down pull requests, trying out the new Angular.js site, or tinkering
for 30 minutes or so on some itch I want to scratch on my own.

Like writing an e-mail with a smile puts you in a better mood, coding to make
you happy makes you a better employee and, because you can then leave baggage
at work, a better husband, wife, whatever.

